# How long have you been here?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You know I was think to myself how long I have been on this forum ( 3 1/2 yrs) and thought more when I saw Sharons post about being here over 4 yrs. There are not very many of us old old ones, but we do have several long time members here. 

I thought it would be kind fun to see a range of how long everyone has been around.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

feb. 2006.
it was kinda slow.some things seemed wafty.folks were glad to get some info,yet when my past with pits came up,I talk about it.no hair grows on my tounge.
was on another pit site and even the guys wore dresses and would hit you with their purse.
some of 'em,i'd have shot them if they showed up at my house.real bunch of pyaso's.
kept getting miss you noti's from here so checked back and stuck around.
I love me some pits,the dog,the breed the history and my hands on experience.
I had to go through what I went through to vget where I was going.
in the end,I'd not change A second of the old dog days.
I just don't see the need to return either.
on any terms.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I joined 04-28-2007.lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure how long I been a member here, but it seems like a couple of years, I love it here and knew I would like it for a long time to come, this is my family, but I gotta post his to see my join date


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

does lurking count? lol i think i started actively participating this past summer lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been here since October 2008, so this month is my 2 yr anniversary!! Yay me! Lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I joined April 2006. Before that I was a member on GOTPITBULL. That was a fun sit but no leadership what so ever. Things kind of went down hill and then it just stopped being. I wanted to learn about pitbulls as I had Mikado so I typed in pitbulls and this site popped up. Funny when I think about I had no computer skills I had never really searched anything on the net. I'm glad I found you guys you have been like family.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

March 2006, seemslike forever!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Loyal member since 10/14/05. This month is my five year anniversary. Wow, how things have changed.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

November 2009 so almost a year now. I'm glad I found this site because of the diversity of the members. I've learned a lot here and it helps to motivate me to run the dogs when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Betty you have not changed at all. You are still a voice of reason.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a noob ~ 3 months


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

For those that don't know when you joined on your profile page you can view the date you joined.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just hit 1 year...never even knew forums like this existed...lol...was online one day and stumbled across an online bully radio show...back 2 the bullies...(thought it was the most awesome thing i had ever ran across)...at the end of the show he always gives a shot out to go pitbull...came here and been here since...gots its ups and downs...but i love it...i have learned alot and would like to think i have helped a person or two...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I joined November 13th 2009 so almost a year now


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow I guess I'm a newbie, seems like ive been here longer lol
Signed up date is 07-02-2010 so about 3 months and man am I ever glad I joined, this site has been so informative and I have truly learned alot from the very knowledgeable people here!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

been here since 2007 so I am closing in on 4 years. I don't have too much to say, only a lot more to learn. Y'all have been such a great resource for me.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

FEB 2007 so going on 4 years now


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

05-10-2009 

over a year and a half, i clicked the wrong poll option as out dates fo dd/mm/yyyy hehe but its in your dates!


----------



## Bianka&Sasha (Nov 1, 2010)

Started today! Looking forward to many many more days and posts.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

May 2008 so about 2.5 years. I don't post a lot but when I do it's usually for a good reason


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I joined 10/21/09...so just a lil over a year! Learned a lot in that time.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I joined August 2009


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I've only been here a few minutes....guess i'm a really new...newb. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Posting to check..

Dec 2009, almost one year... hmm I could have sword I was here before getting Sasha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

around 1 and a half years


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> I've only been here a few minutes....guess i'm a really new...newb. :thumbsup:


welcome!


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

I havebeen here about 2 years,and met bluefamily,who has become a good friend.Looking forward to making many more.I enjoy the conversations here,seeing the pictures of everyones dogs,and hearing the accomplishments of those who work their dogs.One day I will have a dog of my own.

...............Im still waiting for the right time to get another APBT.......its hard to be patient,though!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jmejiaa said:


> Posting to check..


LMAO! 3 1/2 yrs I have been on this forum and I never realized it has your join date in your post:hammer:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Oct 09.. so its been just over a year


----------

